# Echo Cs-370



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

We have been using an Echo CS-370 for the last several days and although Consumer Reports gives it a very high rating, we are having a lot of trouble with the chain jumping off the bar. Not a particularly dangerous event, but time consuming to replace the chain and after two or three occurrences, the chain is usually ruined. Has anyone else encountered this problem with this saw? Have never had this happen with this frequency with any other saw and I have been using chain saws for 30+ years.


----------



## cpj (Sep 28, 2009)

Chunk it and get a Stihl, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I love my Echo. I've got 2- one for big stuff and one for grapevine control at the farm. 

Joe


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Desire Dogs said:


> I love my Echo. I've got 2- one for big stuff and one for grapevine control at the farm.
> 
> Joe


It's only this one model. We have an Echo CS-3000, and had a different Echo Model that got stolen awhile back and they are/were great. The CS-370 has been nothing but a pain (cuts great when the chain is on the bar, it just spends too much time OFF the bar).


----------



## JFleckenstein (Feb 18, 2011)

cpj said:


> Chunk it and get a Stihl, you'll be glad you did.


couldnt have said it better myself!!!! 
alluminum is bringing about sixty cents a pound right now


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 2 Stihl's. Hardest starting SoBs ever. Great once you get them warmed up and going.

==

I was wondering if Echo made a different bar for that model?


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Any chance that the chain had been overheated at somepoint and has lost its temper allowing it to stretch when it gets hot. How about the tensioning adjustment having a problem and allowing the bar to loosen.
Just a thought.

Carl


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

BirdHntr said:


> Any chance that the chain had been overheated at somepoint and has lost its temper allowing it to stretch when it gets hot. How about the tensioning adjustment having a problem and allowing the bar to loosen.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Carl


Howdy Carl, thanks for the thought, but since we have spent almost as much on chains as on the saw itself (we have to replace the chain after it jumps 3 or 4 times), and it has happened with every single chain, sometimes with the first cut, I don't think that it is from the chain overheating. The oiler runs through oil at a pace that pretty much precludes the bar getting dry. It does have a crappy tensioning mechanism, but I have been trying to watch that and have tried tight, loose, and everything in between. I wrote echo and they say it sounds like a worn chain drive gear, but since it has been doing this basically since the beginning, that seems a bit unlikely. Pretty annoying.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Have you tried a new bar? I would start there.


----------

